# Texas Pioneer Pigeons.



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello everyone I was looking to add TPP to my plan and I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get some at? I seen some that sell between 20 to 30 dollors apiece to 40 tp 60 dollors per pair is that normal or high? Thanks.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i have read alot about them, but never able to find them in person, they are not going to be cheep unless you can find a good source and get a deal, they are going to be a more specialty breed of sorts, very good squabbers though,


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a guy in TX that sells them for $60/pair, but the shipping is another 60. I thought about them but couldn't justify that kind of price. good luck


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Would homers make good squabers?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

you can eat any of the pigeon breeds just like anything else, if you got a good sized homer you could probably get a decent sized squabb out of them, Giant homers, Kings, Carnue, and the other big breeds is what are normally used for squabb. but like i said you can eat rollers if you want, it will just be small.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

why i was wondering is in my local classifieds they have homers for 3 dollors apeice.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

You would have to really feed the "good squabbers" right?

We have contemplated getting pigeons and adding them to the farm, but when I go to the feedstore I see stacks and stacks of pigeon feed and recontemplate that I don't need to add that to my already high feed bill. The initial draw was people telling of how they were free ranging their pigeons and eating the resulting squab. I worry about drawing hawks, so pretty much dismissed the idea.

If we were to add them, they would be a food source and not recreational(nothing fancy!).


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pigeons are one of those things that top of the line birds are expensive.

Look at it this way: $60 for a pair of good Texas Pioneers and if you manage them correctly by the end of the year you can turn that one pair into 20 pairs and be all set.

There are a couple of other good squabbing breeds of pigeons, but as far as I know, they aren't cheap for your start-up pairs, either.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

my pigeons ate what the chickens ate untill something killed them all, i feed a mix of whole grane and layer or grower mash, they really are not expencive to feed, wild bird seed works great as a base, everything here gets wild bird seed, if i could find some pigeons, any kind really, for sale around here i would get them in a heart beat, i miss them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I feed mine a mix of the cheapest bird seed I can find, and Flock Raiser.

They also feed in the fields around the house

I lose a few to hawks, but I still have more than I started with 

They are easy to take care of and fun to watch flying around


----------



## honeyrobber (Feb 16, 2012)

I know this is an older post but found it doing a search. I have eaten fantail squab for any one thinking about other breeds due to being found locally. Got a few homers but they are for sport(racing in near future). Lost my fantails a couple weeks back to a **** ripping through the 1/4 inch hardware cloth. I am looking for a real squabbing bird like TPP. Does anyone have a web addy for a breeder?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

The Texas Pioneer is just a king pigeon that can be sexed by color.
Sometimes people with king pigeons will advertise them as pioneers.
More of a sales gimick than anything else.


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

I've got homers and show kings. The show kings are big but mine don"t reproduce very well. The homer's reproduce like rats. Can't hardly give them away and the family was'nt thrilled about eating them again.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

pancho said:


> The Texas Pioneer is just a king pigeon that can be sexed by color.
> Sometimes people with king pigeons will advertise them as pioneers.
> More of a sales gimick than anything else.


This is my concern; I'd love a pair or two or three of the Texan Pioneer but how would I know the seller was being honest? The pigeon fancy doesn't seem to be much online (aside from White Dove releasers, who are a nice bunch and active with forums and websites)


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

honeyrobber said:


> I know this is an older post but found it doing a search. I have eaten fantail squab for any one thinking about other breeds due to being found locally. Got a few homers but they are for sport(racing in near future). Lost my fantails a couple weeks back to a **** ripping through the 1/4 inch hardware cloth. I am looking for a real squabbing bird like TPP. Does anyone have a web addy for a breeder?


I am sorry you lost your fantails 
They are so pretty.

I am interested in the TPP too and am located in Tennessee. I saw this on a board:

Bobby Brodie Is Sec. Of The Texas Pioneer Club He Lives In Liveingston Texas Phone Number 936 327 2633 I Jugde The Pioneers At The Show In Shawnee Ok. Last Weekend He Was There And Cleo Smith From Oaklahoma City These Two Guys Have Good Birds
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/wanted-texan-pioneer-pigeons-65651.html


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

Hmm found this old thread http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/142192/for-sale-texan-pioneer-auto-sex-pigeons

Looks like $20 a bird there with $60 shipping.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

There is a good couple groups on facebook for pigeon breeders. And a bunch on yahoo groups


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There have been some TPP listed on slobberknockers auction site. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php Is a good place to look for pigeon information but some of the members are peta freaks and they seem to control the board. Do not even think of mentioning eating squab there. I wouldn't even mention the word squab or you will get banned, possible death threats, people showing up at your door, and who knows what else. Seriously, I mentioned selling culled birds to bird dog trainers and they freaked out but it is the largest pigeon forum on the net.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh I see your on pigeontalk already.

Try calling or emailing Texan Pioneer Association International http://www.angelfire.com/tx5/texanpioneer/index.html


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/index.php Is a good place to look for pigeon information but some of the members are peta freaks and they seem to control the board. Do not even think of mentioning eating squab there. I wouldn't even mention the word squab or you will get banned, possible death threats, people showing up at your door, and who knows what else. Seriously, I mentioned selling culled birds to bird dog trainers and they freaked out but it is the largest pigeon forum on the net.[/QUOTE]

THANK YOU FOR THE HEADS UP! I just joined today then saw a few posts that, as you said, were written by some P freaks. Sad.


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

KSALguy said:


> There is a good couple groups on facebook for pigeon breeders. And a bunch on yahoo groups


I tried looking on Facebook for pigeon breeders but didn't have any luck. I am a little bit better versed in FB now though so I'll try a search again.

I will look up the Yahoo groups; the only ones I was aware of are the White Dove releasers although they are a neat bunch, so I am not complaining  Thanks!!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Pm me. The facebook group is private. I will get you in lol i


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I tried looking on Facebook for pigeon breeders but didn't have any luck. I am a little bit better versed in FB now though so I'll try a search again.


See if your State Dept of Ag has a "newsletter" or online site with classifieds
Here we have this:
http://www.ncagr.gov/paffairs/AgReview/class/NovDec12Class.htm


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

That's neat! Thanks, I will see if ours has a section in the site like this.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Check out county fairs, state fairs and small animal swap meets. Talk to the kids. Many times they are willing to help a newbe get started. Trade a pair for 4 squab back of eating size within a year....James


----------



## halcanada (Dec 20, 2012)

New group I am starting up here in Canada. P.E.T.A.C. People Eating Tender Animals Canada. My opinion only they have good intentions but radical non-logical views. So they are Vegans? Heck, plants are sensitive, have feelings also! Why butcher them? Probably because they do not interact with humans as animals do. No wait! They do!! More subtle ways! Eat a lot of beans and..interacting...! Sorry folks!


----------

